# How Rare are African Cichlid Sunshine Peacock Albinos?



## daisyfreak20 (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a Sunshine Peacock spit out 13 babies, 9 of which are albinos. I am wondering how rare this happens and would it be worth it to breed them. :fish:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

not rare at all in my experience. Perhaps locally the may be rarer in your area...


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

They would be worth more most likely, if you line bred them a few times to see if you can "true" the line to where they spit out 100% albino. I have found in the past true albino lines bring in a decently larger amount then albino gene fish


----------

